# Electric Hydraulic dumps



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

Will one of these on say a F350 12ft. bed really dump a full load? I have serious doubts that they would dump a load of dirt, wood etc. but i have never used one. Would suck to have to unload half by hand because the truck couldn't do it!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes, if the truck shop uses the righ electic pump, it will dump fine. Just to ease your worries.

All my F 350-F 550 dumps are electric hydro pumps. I also have 1 F 650, with a low profile body, that uses an electric pump, and it will dump a full load of rock. However a full load of rock, on the F 650 was a little bit more than the pump wanted to do, but the pump did the work. Never had a problem with the Dump bodies on F 350s - F 550s, have hauled full loads or rock, sand, and loam.

Don't worry the electric pump will be fine.

Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Yes Geoff is right I never had a problem when i had to use them but there is different size pumps most godd truck installation place will op to put the bigger one instead of the one that will just get by like putting a 9 ton instead of a 6 in a f350.I never personally had a problem unless i overloaded the dump wich would mean unload by hand untill it will lift.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*7 TON*

I had a 7 Ton pump hoist setup on a F350 with a 8' x 11 or 12' bed and it worked fine. ONce and a while i would overload it but it would still dump. Never had to unload by hand.

One quick tip, I would put some silicon or some type of sealer on all your open solonoid connections by your pump. ESPECIALLY if you live in a snowy area where alt, etc will get at them. Corrosion central! Think ahead and it will be one less problem to have.

Good Luck! Let us know what you decide!


----------

